# Help! Can't view photos/documents on External HD? (Windows 8.1)



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

*Hey everyone, I hope this is the right area to post this.

I recently just upgraded to a new computer that's running Windows 8.1 and had all my media files (mostly photos and text documents) from the old XP computer saved on an external hard drive. I plug the external HD to my new computer and can access the drive itself, but I can't view nearly 90% of the content!  Videos and music files seem to work fine, but none of the photos or document/text files will open, which are the most important to me.

The document files say "access is denied" and can't be opened and when I try to view the photos it says "Windows photo viewer can't open this picture because you don't have the correct permission to access the file location". Even when I try to move or copy&paste the files out of the external HD, it denies me.

How can I fix this problem? How do I get permission to my own files? I tried to "take ownership" of the drive...but I'm not so confident that I'm doing it right because I haven't been able to find any instructions on doing it with Windows 8.1 ...** and what I'm doing still hasn't helped.

ANY help or suggestions that anyone can give me on how to get permission to view all my photos/documents again on my new computer would be awesome. I'm a photographer so I'm pretty horrified at the idea of not being able to access my photos. ** The drive itself works fine and all the files were accessible on the older computer...so why can't I access them on the new computer? Isn't that what saving to external HD's is good for? So you don't lose all your important files...

Please help!

*** Update: I have also just tried the TakeOwnership registry hack, and it hasn't fixed the problem either. Still getting the _"Windows photo viewer can't open this picture because you don't have the correct permission to access the file location" _whenever I try to open a photo from the drive, even after "taking ownership" using the reg hack. I did not try the hack on the entire drive, just the individual photos that won't work. **


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If I had the problem I would try: How to Add "Take Ownership" to Context Menu in Windows 8 and 8.1.

This looks like it may work, but if you read the comments it didn't work for everybody: How to Take Full Ownership of Files & Folders in Windows 8.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> If I had the problem I would try: How to Add "Take Ownership" to Context Menu in Windows 8 and 8.1.
> 
> This looks like it may work, but if you read the comments it didn't work for everybody: How to Take Full Ownership of Files & Folders in Windows 8.


*Thanks for the suggestion. I tried the first method using the "Take Ownership" Context Menu and it didn't change anything. I downloaded the Take Ownership with Pause Context Window and it didn't pause the context window either. So I can't even tell if this is really changing anything. I'm wondering if there could be something that's blocking me from making these changes? I'm the only user of this computer (again it's brand new) and I'm set to Administrator. This computer does have things like McAfee installed on it with default settings...no idea if something like that would even be preventing me from making these changes or not? Going to try the second suggestion you gave me and try to manually do it.*


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> If I had the problem I would try: How to Add "Take Ownership" to Context Menu in Windows 8 and 8.1.
> 
> This looks like it may work, but if you read the comments it didn't work for everybody: How to Take Full Ownership of Files & Folders in Windows 8.


*UPDATE:
Well I managed to get the Take Ownership with Pause to work. It says it successfully made all permissions to the Administrator, but I still cannot access any of my photos or documents. Same message saying "access denied" and "Windows photo viewer can't open this picture because you don't have the correct permission to access the file location"

Going to try and do it manually, I guess.  Will post back.
*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can't get the ownership stuff to work try a Live CD of Puppy Linux (or another Linux distribution) to copy the files.

*P.S*.--I moved the thread from Hardware to Windows 8.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

After you have taken ownership of the drive check that YOU have full permissions

So for example using option 4 on here
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorial...le-folder-drive-registry-key-windows-8-a.html

properties and security tab which you will only see if the file system is NTFS
then if you still receive the error check as outlined here that having taking ownership you have full permissions

So here
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorial...low-deny-access-users-groups-windows-8-a.html

on option 3 check on the image shown at item 6 - that YOU the owner has full control

ALTERNATIVELY try accessing the drive via the system admin account - it just maybe that this account will already have full control

cmd prompt with admin rights
type

*Net user administrator /active:yes*

press enter
you should receive confirnation then exit from cmd prompt reboot and log into that account unless you have set one there is no password on this account it is left blank

A cmd prompt with admin rights has the cmd window headed
Administrator Command Prompt
and not just Command Prompt
to get there right click the Microsoft flag left of taskbar and click cmd prompt admin

DO NOT keep that account activated it is a security risk
if it does not grant you access simply repeat the cmd changing yes to no

HERE if you find it helpful are the instructions for taking ownership etc in brief
1. Right-click on the drive and select "Properties" 
2. On the Security tab Click on "Edit" 
3. Select "Add" 
4. In the box type "Everyone" and select "OK" 
5. Select the "Everyone" user from the list, check the "Full Control" option below and click on "Apply" and "OK" 
6. On the next screen select the "Everyone" user and click on the "Advanced" button 
7. Select the "Owner" tab and click on "Edit" 
8. Click on "Other users or groups" 
9. Type "Everyone" in the box and select "OK" 
10. On the next screen click on "Apply" and "OK"


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> If you can't get the ownership stuff to work try a Live CD of Puppy Linux (or another Linux distribution) to copy the files.
> 
> *P.S*.--I moved the thread from Hardware to Windows 8.





Macboatmaster said:


> After you have taken ownership of the drive check that YOU have full permissions
> 
> So for example using option 4 on here
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorial...le-folder-drive-registry-key-windows-8-a.html
> ...





TerryNet said:


> If I had the problem I would try: How to Add "Take Ownership" to Context Menu in Windows 8 and 8.1.
> 
> This looks like it may work, but if you read the comments it didn't work for everybody: How to Take Full Ownership of Files & Folders in Windows 8.


*Thank you both for your help.

I did the first steps that Macboatmaster suggested, using the tutorial. I was able to switch all the permissions for the entire drive over to me (User: Hana H.) so now I'm the owner. However, I still cannot access any of the files. Previously after using the TakeOwnership reg menu, the owner was "Administrator" and now it's me (my user) so I'm confused why this still isn't working... I must be doing something wrong. There seems to be a lot of dublicates of the same things in the Security list. Is that normal? There are two "Users (MATSUMOTOJR/Users)" one of them has "Special" while the other has "Read & execute". On group or user names under the properties it's set on "Everyone". I've included a screencap of what everything looks like now...hoping that someone will notice some kind of error or problem and help me to fix it so I can get this drive back.  Thanks so much for your time!*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am puzzled at the moment as to how to proceed on what is shown in your screenshots
Try this
cmd prompt with admin rights
type

*Net user administrator /active:yes*

press enter
you should receive confirnation then exit from cmd prompt reboot and log into that account unless you have set one there is no password on this account it is left blank

A cmd prompt with admin rights has the cmd window headed
Administrator Command Prompt
and not just Command Prompt
to get there right click the Microsoft flag left of taskbar and click cmd prompt admin

DO NOT keep that account activated it is a security risk
if it does not grant you access simply repeat the cmd changing yes to no

as it appears that System has full control


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

That shows you took ownership of Drive D which that says is the backup partition of your HDD. The external drive should be E or some other Letter.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am puzzled at the moment as to how to proceed on what is shown in your screenshots
> Try this
> cmd prompt with admin rights
> type
> ...


*Thank you. I will try this and report back. *


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

KomputerKid said:


> That shows you took ownership of Drive D which that says is the backup partition of your HDD. The external drive should be E or some other Letter.


*
When I plug the drive into the USB, drive D is the one it always pops up as. I've switched the plug to three different USB plugs and it's always the same D drive.  Could that be the problem? Why would it be coming up as D? 
*


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am puzzled at the moment as to how to proceed on what is shown in your screenshots
> Try this
> cmd prompt with admin rights
> type
> ...


*I just tried cmd prompt with admin rights...it didn't help.  I still cannot access the content on my external hard drive and receive the same error about "not having permissions/access denied".

I am so frustrated with this...

Do you have any more ideas on how I can get my content off this drive?
Thank you for your help...*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before we proceed to the suggested use of the Linux disc try this

Do you still have the old XP computer 
If so the easy answer may well be to connect the MAXTOR to that computer get the data from the drive to a flash pen and take that to the windows 8.1 computer
If you copy ONLY the actual jpeg files and doc files they then should be accessible on the 8.1

Try it first with just a couple rather than filling the flash pen and then finding that it will not work

If for some reason you cannot do that connect the drive back to 8.1 and go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights in your user account

Check that the drive is still allocated D

copy and paste this

*takeown /F "D:" /R /D Y*

exit out of the cmd prompt - do not reboot and then try and access the drive
that cmd grants the current user full rights to the drive

If neither of those work I will send you guide for using Linux


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Before we proceed to the suggested use of the Linux disc try this
> 
> Do you still have the old XP computer
> If so the easy answer may well be to connect the MAXTOR to that computer get the data from the drive to a flash pen and take that to the windows 8.1 computer
> ...


*

I do not have the old XP to try the first step on. It completely stopped working and does not start up. 
So I will try the second step you mentioned with the D drive. Then I will report back.
Is it okay to reboot after I try it though? Or is it unsafe?

Also, can you explain briefly what the Linux is?
I don't understand what that is.
Thank you for your patience.
*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Linux is a kernel (patterned after the Unix kernel) around which many (over a hundred I think) distributions (Operating Systems) have been built. Ubuntu is the most popular, and has many derivatives. Puppy Linux is a very small one that is good for this type of file recovery task. Almost all Linux distributions can run as a "Live CD", meaning that they need not be installed. "CD" now includes DVD and USB flash drive.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Linux is a kernel (patterned after the Unix kernel) around which many (over a hundred I think) distributions (Operating Systems) have been built. Ubuntu is the most popular, and has many derivatives. Puppy Linux is a very small one that is good for this type of file recovery task. Almost all Linux distributions can run as a "Live CD", meaning that they need not be installed. "CD" now includes DVD and USB flash drive.


*
Thank you very much for the explanation. *


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Before we proceed to the suggested use of the Linux disc try this
> 
> Do you still have the old XP computer
> If so the easy answer may well be to connect the MAXTOR to that computer get the data from the drive to a flash pen and take that to the windows 8.1 computer
> ...


*
I am going to try the takeown method for the D drive.
After I try this and check the drive, will it then be safe to reboot?
Or do I need to use cmd prompt to change something else before I reboot?
Thank you very much for helping. *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

perfectly safe to reboot but do not reboot after the cmd and before trying the access


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Before we proceed to the suggested use of the Linux disc try this
> 
> Do you still have the old XP computer
> If so the easy answer may well be to connect the MAXTOR to that computer get the data from the drive to a flash pen and take that to the windows 8.1 computer
> ...


*I finished running the takeown on drive D using admin cmd prompt.
Unfortunately, I still cannot access my files on the drive and receive the same error about not having permission. 

If there is nothing left to try, please let me know about Linux.

Also, do you think that drive recovery software would help this situation?
Or does drive recovery software only work for corrupt/damages files...?

Thank you so much for your help. *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is PUPPY
http://forums.techguy.org/8478763-post6.html

burn the ISO as shown or using windows included image burner

boot the computer from the ISO and see if it will allow you to access your data

*Before you try that it MAY be worth trying this*
It is similar to the cmd you tried before but is for a particular folder
So lets say that on the Maxtor you have a folder - pictures that you cannot access

The cmd is

*takeown /F "F:\Folder" /R /D Y*

so it would read for instance

*takeown /F "F:\Pictures" /R /D Y*

*You may need to adapt that cmd if the items you are trying to access are all contained within the folder*
*Maxtor*
*rather than on the root of the drive*

so for example lets assume that the files you are trying to open are jpeg

*takeown /F "full path of folder or drive/*.file extension"*


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Here is PUPPY
> http://forums.techguy.org/8478763-post6.html
> 
> burn the ISO as shown or using windows included image burner
> ...


*The other takeown method did not work either, sadly. 
Still, thank you so much for giving me the link to PUPPY and also for your patience in helping me. 
I will attempt the PUPPY method and see if it works with my files.
I will update this thread in about a week with the results. Thank you again *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot understand why it does not work
I know I did not change the copy and paste in my last.to suit your exact requirements, but I presume you did of course to D: and the aspect of the Maxtor folder, I mentioned


Will wait to hear from you


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> I cannot understand why it does not work
> I know I did not change the copy and paste in my last.to suit your exact requirements, but I presume you did of course to D: and the aspect of the Maxtor folder, I mentioned
> 
> Will wait to hear from you


Yes, I did change it to D. I cannot understand it either.  So frustrating.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Here is PUPPY
> http://forums.techguy.org/8478763-post6.html
> 
> burn the ISO as shown or using windows included image burner
> ...


*Macboatmaster, my apologies for the really late reply on this. Some things came up and I wasn't able to test the Puppy Linux method until this week. I'm having some problems with it...

First problem:
I'm unfamiliar with the BIOS for Windows 8.1...it's different than the instructions and I'm very nervous about trying to change anything without some guidance. I went into the BIOS, then "Boot" and was unsure which of the boot priorities to change to make the CD-ROM boot before the HD. Can you please help me? I also could not find instructions when I googled it. I have included a photo of the BIOS screen...sorry for the bad quality as it's from my phone.

Second problem:
I tried running the CD with the ISO burned on it, on another computer that boots from the CD-ROM first, and nothing happened. The burning process appears to have worked and finished properly, but when I check the space on the burned CD it says all the space is available. Which is making me think it didn't burn at all? I'm using a Sony CD-R 700mb disc...is that okay? Is there another disc type that you recommend?

Thank you again so much for your help and guidance. *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you burn the CD using the ISO burner
You cannot simply burn the ISO to the CD using an ordinary burner it has to be an ISO burning program


Windows 7 and 8 include that but it is easier if you do not know how to find it to use the one I sent you




Re boot on 8
UEFI Windows Boot Manager is the one that boots directly to Windows
Internal ODD is your optical drive - that is the one you want for the CD


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Did you burn the CD using the ISO burner
> You cannot simply burn the ISO to the CD using an ordinary burner it has to be an ISO burning program
> 
> Windows 7 and 8 include that but it is easier if you do not know how to find it to use the one I sent you
> ...


*
Yes, I used the burner that was provided, not a built in burner.
I will try it again and see what happens...Thank you *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open BurnCDCC with Windows Explorer
Extract All files to a location you can remember
Double Click







*BurnCDCC*
Click Browse







and navigate to the Puppy Linux ISO file you just downloaded
Open/Double Click that file
*IMPORTANT:* Adjust the speed bar to CD: 4x DVD: 1x
Click Start








Your CD Burner Tray will open automatically
Insert a blank CD and close the tray
Click OK
*Puppy Linux Live CD will now be created*


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

*I was able to set the CD-ROM to run first then the HD to run second in BIOS. Thank you. 

But the disc with Puppy Linux on it still will not start up.
When I start the computer up with the disc in the drive, it loads on the Dell screen for several minutes (much longer than usual) but then eventually goes to the normal Windows.

I have used the BurnCDCC burner to make the disc. So I am not sure what the problem is.
I am going to try and burn it on another disc using a different computer, then test it again.  I will report back.
*


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Copy all the files on the external,back on to your internal. You will then be able to access them and leave you the chance to play with the external. I had this problem a long while ago and finally solved it by making a complete reinstall of my main OS. I believe it may be an MBR bug.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

davehc said:


> Copy all the files on the external,back on to your internal. You will then be able to access them and leave you the chance to play with the external. I had this problem a long while ago and finally solved it by making a complete reinstall of my main OS. I believe it may be an MBR bug.


*Thanks for the suggestion -- however I can't copy them and move them from the external HD. It won't allow to me to move/view/modify any of the files out of the external because it says I don't have the correct permissions. I also can't try to move/view/modify them on the original computer I used with the external HD, because it completely fried. I'm sure if I was trying to access the external on the original computer I used with it, I wouldn't be having this problem at all. I never write-protected it or anything, but for some reason the drive is completely denying me all access to my files when plugged to a different computer.

So far everyone helping me has told me everything I need to do to change permissions, but nothing has helped so far...*


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok. Sad. Grab a live CD from the web. I recommend Knoppix. Boot it up and see if you can move all the files over with that. 

P.S. Later. You could also try a command such as Xcopy??


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Open BurnCDCC with Windows Explorer
> Extract All files to a location you can remember
> Double Click
> 
> ...


*Macboatmaster, 
Using the BurnCDCC burner, I have successfully burned the ISO to the disc. I can now see that it's on the finished disc when I click into it.

I have also switched in BIOS that the CD-ROM runs 1st, and HD/Windows runs 2nd.

However, I STILL cannot get the Puppy Linux to boot. I put the disc in, start up the computer, and it boots straight to Windows. I've restarted and tried to boot, still it goes to Windows. I've turned the computer off with the disc left in the drive, and start it up and it still boots to Windows.

I can't understand what the problem is...This computer is brand new and everything is working as it should. Why won't it boot Puppy Linux? Any advice?

I think I will try to boot Puppy Linux on another computer and see what happens...* *But any advice would be appreciated. *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Could be secure boot on the uefi try it on another computer


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Could be secure boot on the uefi try it on another computer


*
Macboatmaster,
After trying to run Puppy Linux on a few computers, it finally opened using a Win XP computer. I was so happy.  However, it was short lived because after mounting the drives and transferring the files on to a USB stick, then testing it on another computer...none of the files work.  Now instead of the previous error for permissions, they say instead "Windows Photo Viewer can't display this picture because the file is empty".

I wasn't able to view any of the files while Puppy Linux was open either, but I still thought that maybe they would work after transferring. But they didn't. I'm guessing there is no way for me to get my files back now? Do you have any more suggestions? 

Is there any hope that maybe a file recovery software might help? Such as Recuva or Pandora...etc.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is this XP computer the one that was mentioned earlier in the topic - when I suggested connecting the drive to the XP Computer and you replied -
You could not because the XP computer was dead.


By that I mean - will it not boot to XP - only to Puppy - that is quite possible as of course Puppy is running only in ram.


To save me reading all the topic again - on which computer and which OS were these files originally placed on the Maxtor drive.


When now right clicking on one of the files and clicking properties - what details does it provide for the file - regarding size type etc.


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Is this XP computer the one that was mentioned earlier in the topic - when I suggested connecting the drive to the XP Computer and you replied -
> You could not because the XP computer was dead.
> 
> By that I mean - will it not boot to XP - only to Puppy - that is quite possible as of course Puppy is running only in ram.
> ...


*No, this is not the same XP computer that the drive was originally used on. My original XP computer is dead and cannot be used. That is the computer that the Maxtor drive was used on.

I ran Puppy Linux on a friend's computer that also has XP.

I will get you the details on the file Properties tonight after work.
Thank you for still trying to help me. 
*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot comment on Recuva or Pandora
I have never used them

As far as I know their prime purpose is to recover deleted files

You could try this
http://www.easeus.com/resource/drive/external-hard-drive.htm

I have NOT used it but I have used other Easeus software - the partition magic and the disk clone with good results

It purports to be able to recover when the problem is reported as a permissions issue - due to file corruption - which I suspect MAY be your problem


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> I cannot comment on Recuva or Pandora
> I have never used them
> 
> As far as I know their prime purpose is to recover deleted files
> ...


*Thank you for the suggestion. I will check Easeus out for sure.
As for the details to the files/images on the protected external HD. I did a screencap of the details in properties, both on an image and also the storage stick that I put them on after copying from Puppy. The strange thing is that it says the storage stick is empty, and that the size of the files are 0.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No good on those screenshots as you say
Will wait to hear how Easeus goes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Wondering how you went on with easeus


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Wondering how you went on with easeus


*
Sorry for the late reply. No luck with the easeus either unfortunately.  
*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Regretfully I think you can consider it a lost cause


----------



## oniiku (Feb 11, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> Regretfully I think you can consider it a lost cause


*Regardless, thank you very much for all your advice and guidance. *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is very kind of you - if you d get a result please post it
Thanks again and good luck with it


----------

